# My first "real"espresso machine



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

After putting up with poor espressos from my Krupps machine I have done the right thing! (I hope the picture comes out  )

I am a happy man!

Next.... a PID










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like a Rancilio Silvia paired with a Rancilio Rocky.

Welcome Daren, and enjoy your new machine


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mmmm.... I'm new to this forum stuff







.... still trying to work out how to attach a picture. Does this work?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

CoffeeGeek said:


> care to enlarge the pic so we can view it a little clearer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glenn was spot on! Rancilio Silvia with Rocky Doser


----------

